# New project - OET - Outsmart Ebola Together



## twilyth (Dec 3, 2014)

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37500

Don't know the details yet but hopefully this will be a drug discovery project since a new vaccine is already going through testing - which will move to West Africa in the coming months.  

The vaccine uses a chimp adenovirus that doesn't affect humans and spliced in some of the genetic code from Ebola - http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_149671.html



> The clinical trial enrolled volunteers aged 18 to 50. Ten volunteers received a low-dose injection of the vaccine, while another 10 received the same vaccine at a higher dose.
> 
> Within a day of vaccination, two people who got the higher dose developed a fever, which was "short-lived and easily handled," Fauci said.
> 
> ...


But even if the vaccine works, not everyone will be able to get it presumably and there's also the chance that it may not be 100% effective.  So having drugs that can deal with the virus would still be something worthwhile pursuing.  And any antiviral developed would almost certainly have broader applications.

So I guess we'll have to see just what the project will be focusing on.


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 3, 2014)

Project has been added to my profiles. Weirdly enough they had the "special requirements" thing that CEP2 has even though the system requirements seem to be quite low. Hence the not working of my project auto-addition.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2014)

Two new projects in two months...impressive!


----------



## Norton (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 3, 2014)

twilyth said:


> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37500
> 
> Don't know the details yet but hopefully this will be a drug discovery project since a new vaccine is already going through testing - which will move to West Africa in the coming months.
> 
> ...


I have my doubts about our .Gov's ability to take their heads out of their collective A$$e$ on this subject. An interesting and unbelievable bit of info on 1 of the Ebola vac's here. http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2014/11/25/the_strange_tale_of_canadas_ebola_vaccine_walkom.html
I am embarrassed that these people are deciding the future of my Country.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2014)

Well, I've finally managed to score about two dozen of the OET WUs....but it doesn't seem like there are very many to be had.  Even fewer than the already-elusive UGM WUs.  Looks like badge hunting is going to be difficult here.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 3, 2014)

Check again now.  Last night I only had a handful but now I've got about 70 so it seems as if they are starting to flow.  I have most of my machines set up to do only OET and UGM right now so maybe that has something to do with it.

BTW - here is the project overview - https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/oet1/overview.do

It looks like it will be drug discovery focused on the filovirus family that includes Ebola



> Outsmart Ebola Together on World Community Grid aims to help researchers at The Scripps Research Institute develop a treatment for Ebola virus. The computational power donated by World Community Grid volunteers is being used to screen millions of candidate drug molecules to identify ones that can disable the Ebola virus.



And from the project details page



> In this project, researchers in the Ollmann Saphire laboratory of The Scripps Research Institute in La Jolla, California are using World Community Grid to search for drugs to treat patients infected with the Ebola virus. An antiviral treatment for Ebola could potentially also be used to treat related diseases in the filovirus family, including the Marburg, Sudan and Reston viruses.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah they're finally showing up in volume now--I have about 30 pages of them downloaded and ready to run now


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 4, 2014)

I have 3 of the regular OET wu's and a crap load of the OET Betas.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 4, 2014)

Weird.  I've got 5 pages of betas and 6 pages of regular OETs.  But only 2 pages in progress for the betas and 5 for the OETs.  So my guess is that we're just mopping up.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 4, 2014)

Very exciting. Off to edit profiles to get in on this OET action


----------



## RCoon (Dec 4, 2014)

twilyth said:


> based on the success of the *Bethesda* trial



Oh my, if I had known this was working towards the next Elder Scrolls game too, I'd imagine more people would sign up!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 4, 2014)

I've added it to my project list.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

Interesting post. Feel free to add this type of research, regarding WCG projects to the WCGrid News and Talking Points Thread I started. This is the type of post I was referring to with the "Talking Points" in the title.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 7, 2014)

I think it's good to give a new project it's own thread to make sure people see it but next time, I'll try to remember to post something there too.  I did think about it but I figured that was your thing.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 14, 2014)

Not sure if I should resurrect this thread or put it in the team thread but I figured I'd keep it topic specific until someone tells me otherwise.

How are you all doing for OET work units?  Right now I'm running 94 threads and only have 4 OET wu's in progress.  So I'm guessing that these aren't flowing at the moment.  Every device profile includes OET and one has just OET so I would expect a few more than 4.

Of those 4, only one was sent today.  The other 3 were sent the 9th or earlier.


----------



## manofthem (Dec 14, 2014)

I haven't checked today; I did check yesterday evening. It seems the most I ever have is 1 wu per pc, but that doesn't meant that the pcs always have one. Too bad too

I think Kai took them all 



Edit: just TeamView'd in and the out of the 2 pcs (main rig couldn't connect), only the 4790 has 1wu. Granted, I run very long buffers on my rigs, but still... disappointing.


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2014)

I went through about 60 of them and only have a few left also?


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 14, 2014)

According to wcg I have returned 11 wu's for OET none at the moment though.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 14, 2014)

I only had a few in my cache yesterday when I checked


----------



## Norton (Dec 14, 2014)

Tried to setup my FX-8350 rig for OET only with no luck... nothing available I guess


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2014)

2100 done and validated, about 140 ready to crunch.


----------



## twilyth (Dec 14, 2014)

Only 2 new wu's delivered since yesterday and both of those were on rigs that don't have that project selected exclusively.  That rig seems to be getting a mix of FAAH, MCM and UGM only based on what it's received today.


----------



## hat (Dec 14, 2014)

I only get FAAH, MCM and CEP2... even though everything is checked in my WCG profile online.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2014)

hat said:


> I only get FAAH, MCM and CEP2... even though everything is checked in my WCG profile online.


No UGM?  Odd....I'm getting lots of those....


----------



## hat (Dec 28, 2014)

I got a few of those floating around as of this moment. Still no OET.


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2015)

Project temporarily ran out of work:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=408

WCG forum link discussing the availability of work units:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=480100

Do you think [Ion] got all of them!  j/k


----------



## twilyth (Jan 1, 2015)

Something must be wrong on the Scripps side of things.  So far less than 7 years worth of processing and less than 23k wu's have been done.







That's just bullsh**.  Given the fact that Scripps has done at least a couple of other projects with us in the past, you'd think that they would have been a little better prepared - especially given all of the press the OET project has generated.  Nothing sucks more than telling people 'yo, come to WCG to help cure Ebola' only to have them get there and find jack.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 1, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Something must be wrong on the Scripps side of things.  So far less than 7 years worth of processing and less than 23k wu's have been done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 me's got None, zilch, nada!!


----------



## Norton (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm running nearly 100 threads and only ended up with 93 wu's total???


----------



## twilyth (Jan 1, 2015)

I did a little better with 244 running around 90 threads but @[Ion] had nearly 2700 as of a couple of weeks ago when he posted in the badges thread.  I guess if you changed your profile to only accept OET at the right time, you got a lot of wu's.  I was only willing to do that on one server and my phone and I wasn't exclusive inasmuch as I allowed other projects if there wasn't sufficient work.  One thing hate more than missing out on work units is having machines down.


----------



## hat (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't think I've ever gotten a single OET. If I look specifically for OET at the WCG page, I see nothing.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, still not getting many...a few hear and there, but certainly not in quantity


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2015)

There's a beta test going on now for some new work units but I don't know how many they will have.  I don't think it will be many since Saphire said that they need to determine how they're going to deal with the "transformer" proteins they discovered a year ago.  You need to read her responses to really get a good feel for what they're dealing with but this could be very significant, 'breakthrough' science.  

Essentially, Ebola has at least one protein that can take on 3 different stable structures.  This apparently flies in the face of standard dogma about how proteins are supposed to work.  There are proteins that are inherently disordered (IDPs), either in whole or part, that adopt a stable structure when they come into contact with other proteins.  But these are not IDPs.  So this seems to be a new phenomenon.

That's very interesting since if Ebola has such a protein, there's a very good chance that more advanced organisms use the same technique in maximizing the amount of work any given protein encoding DNA sequence can do.  It also means that the nature and function of some proteins might have to be re-examined.

They've already hired a computer specialist (PhD) to work on how best to approach the problem and are trying to raise funds to help pay him.  He posts under 'halw' and has indicated they will look at the possibility of using both GPUs and CPUs for that phase.  The only problem is that it's probably going to be a while before we see anything like that, if at all, since they are still in the planning stage.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'm getting a bunch of the betas the last two days; 5 pages ATM and they seem to be going OK:




Not many are reported, but there are no errored ones.


----------



## Arjai (Jan 9, 2015)

twilyth said:


> There's a beta test going on now for some new work units but I don't know how many they will have.  I don't think it will be many since Saphire said that they need to determine how they're going to deal with the "transformer" proteins they discovered a year ago.  You need to read her responses to really get a good feel for what they're dealing with but this could be very significant, 'breakthrough' science.
> 
> Essentially, Ebola has at least one protein that can take on 3 different stable structures.  This apparently flies in the face of standard dogma about how proteins are supposed to work.  There are proteins that are inherently disordered (IDPs), either in whole or part, that adopt a stable structure when they come into contact with other proteins.  But these are not IDPs.  So this seems to be a new phenomenon.
> 
> ...


<a href="_*https://vip.anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon*_-www.cgi/http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewpostinthread?post=480478" target="_blank" class="externalLink" rel="nofollow">her responses</a>

Why, is this being attached to your links?


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2015)

Oops.  I guess I forgot to edit out the anonymous proxy server address.  Thanks for posting the correct version.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2015)

Here is a recent post from uplinger at WCG - 





> We are testing another version of the application. With success, which takes a few days to determine, we are hopeful to have the updated version released soon. If/when that happens, there will be a more constant stream of work available for OET1 since flexible work units take longer to process and we have plenty of them available.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 13, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Here is a recent post from uplinger at WCG -


They have plenty wus availible, hmm they underestimate the power of team TPU. We will be slicing through them like hot butter.


----------

